# DRI seems to like wasting $$



## dougp26364 (Nov 14, 2017)

We deeded our units back to DRI in 2015. More than once we've notified II and DRI they should cancel our DRI corporate account with II. To date it's still open. It's not a big deal but is sort of an oddity in that I suppose a person. Could take advantage of the discounted getaways with their gold corporate account. maybe they pay one fee per year that covers all DRI points accounts and it doesn't cost them on a per account basis. Still, you'd think they'd want to make sure people weren't getting any benefit they weren't paying for. We have two other II accounts. Even when we were owners with DRI I only used their corporate account once, preferring to use our points internally. Now it's become an oddity that I look at occasionally, just to see if DRI has wished up or if II has honored my request to close that account.


----------



## Klapkin (Nov 19, 2017)

I use both when looking- both Interval and DRI


----------

